# The Bamabum Journey



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Planning



























Before











Here are some frog legs with an onion ring stack to snack on while you view these pictures.









After







































During


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on being "done". What's the first official movie to play? I would personally go with a trilogy.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A very nice theatre..:T


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Thx! Maybe the BCS championship game should be first on the list.


----------

